# Bildpfad Probleme bei Mobileversion auf einer Subdomain



## xtramen01 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Shop und bin gerade dabei eine Mobile Version davon zu erstellen.
Das klappt auch alles gut, solange der Shop folgendermaßen aufgerufen wird:


```
http://meinshop.de/mobile/
```

Nun möchte ich den aber so aufrufen können:


```
http://m.meinshop.de
```

Klappt auch alles, bis auf die Bilder. Die werden nicht mehr angezeigt.
Bisher habe ich die Bilder folgendermaßen aufgerufen:


```
<img url="../images/ein_bild.gif" />
```

Die Bilder liegen entsprechend im Hauptverzeichniss im Ordner images.
Die Subdomain zeigt auf das Verzeichnis "mobile".

Meine Frage nun. Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit die Bilder relativ aufzurufen.
Also ohne eine URL voranzustellen. Vielleicht mit der rewrite Engine oder PHP?

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. November 2013)

Hi,
als erstes werden Bilder mittels src="" referneziert und nicht per url="".
Wahrscheinlich löst das schon dein Problem. Auch wenn ich nicht so ganz verstanden wo es hapert. 

Grüße


----------

